# مخترع الاطباق الطائرة العالم John Searl و لماذا تم اخفاء اختراعاته؟



## fagrelsabah (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

ان ظاهرة الاطباق الطائرة كانت تعد لفترة من الزمن غربية تحتوى على الكثير من الالغاز 
ولكن مع انتشار الشبكة العنكبوتية اختفت تلك الالغاز وتم كشف الحقائق 

نعم انها حقيقة ولكنها من صنع الانسان 

اول الاطباق الطائرة تم صنعها بمعرفة العلماء الالمان فى الحرب العالمية الثانية ولكن للاسف تم انتاجها فى نهاية الحرب ويرب سقوط المانيا واستخدمت على شكل كرات صغيرة كانت تطلق عند اقتراب الطائارت الامريكية او الروسية مما اثار الفزع في قلوب الطياراين فهى كانت تلاحقهم وتعمل على طردهم من المدن 

والذى اثار الفزع فى قلوبهم انها كانت مضيئة بانوار عجيبة وتنطلق بسرعات اعلى من الصوت واسرع من كل تلك الطائرات 

ولم يجدوا لها تفسير الا انها سلاح سري اخترعه هتلر ولم يتم الكشف عنه 

وبعد انتهاء الحرب تم الاستيلاء على تلك الملفات والاختراعت ونهبها وتقسيمها بين روسيا وامريكا 

وبعدها بمراحل ظهرت الاجسام الطائرة فى روسيا وامريكا وتم تصوير بعضها 

ويرجع الفضل لهؤلاء العلماء الذى استطاعوا تقديم اجهزة تعمل بالمغناطيسيات والكهرباء فى تولد مجال مغناطيسي مضاد للمجال المغناطيسي للارض مما يؤدى فى النهاية الى انطلاق تلك الاجسام الطائرة فى الهواء 

ومن العلماء الذي يشهد لهم التاريخ بالفضل هذا العالم *[SIZE=+1]John Searl

وبعد ان قدم نماذج تستطيع الطيران بعيدا عن الارض 

بعدها بفترة تم القيض عليه ومصادرة كل اوراقه واجهزته واختراعاته 

وحتى اوراقه اللتى بالمنزل قامت زوجته باحراقها خوفا عليه 

وبعدها تم الافراج عنه فرجع ووجد ان كل شئ قد اختفى 

فاصبح كالانسان المجنون الذى يشرح القدرة على الطيران وهو لايملك الادلة والاجهزة وبداءت الصحافة الاعلام في التغطية التضليل والسخرية منه 

ولكنه استمر و كانت ملكة فنلدا قد اقتنعت باراءه واعطته منحة من المال ليعيد بنار بعض اختراعاته اللت ى كان قد افنى عمرة فيها 


والان يدرس علمه بالجامعات العالمية 

ويسمي علم الانتى جرافتي 

او مضاد الجاذبية 

فقد شرح لنا هذاالعالم انه 
لاحاجة للطائرات وجودثها ومشاكل الوقود فيمكل بالطيران بمضادات الجاذبية بسرعات تزيد على اضعاف سرعة الضوء 

لان المجالات المغناطيسية لها تلك القدرات

فالضوء مثلا لايستطيع الافلات من المجال المغناطيسي للثقب الاسود فيسقط فيه ولا يخرج منه 

فتلك القدرات العجبية للمجالات المغناطيسية قال انها تمكن الته العجبية من الوصول للقمر فى بضع دقائق 
والى المريخ فى اقل من الساعه 
بل والخروج من المجر ة في اقل من اليوم 


ولكن تم محاربته لمصلحة من يريد بيع والاستفادة من الوقود 

لان اخترعاته سوف تقدم للبشرية وسائل انتفال شبه مجانية تكاد تكلفتة السفر تقترب من الصفر 



ولهذا تم محاربة اختراعاته 

كلها 

واليكم المزيد

[/SIZE]**[SIZE=+3]Energy Projects[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+2]The Searl Effect[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=+2]Searl Effect Technology [/SIZE]* *"Today the vacuum of space is not regarded as empty ... It is a sea of dynamic energy ... like the spray of foam near a turbulent waterfall." * 
*Harold Puthoff (PhD)* 





*[SIZE=+1]John Searl[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=+1]Open Source Energy Network [/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]The Technology of John Searl[/SIZE]* 
*January 5th, 2006: Filmed in 1994 at the IFNE Conference in Denver, this hour-long presentation by John Searl describes the inner-workings of the infamous Searl-Effect Generator and IGV Propulsion System with photos, schematics, construction details, and a concise summary of 1960's testing that you simply can't afford to miss! Video Available Here* 
- 



*The Searl Effect Generator (SEG) is a magnetic diode, and what one may consider one of the original "Free Energy" Devices. The inventor of the technology is Professor John Robert Roy Searl of England. The SEG in essence is a composite ring made of an electron reservoir (a rare earth like Neodymium), a magnetized accelerator stage (Iron or Nickel), an electron flow regulator stage (Nylon 66 or Teflon), and finally, a paramagnetic layer (Aluminium or Copper). The design of the SEG is both beautifully simple and infuriatingly complex at the same time.* *[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]BIOGRAPHY[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]CHRONOLOGICAL HISTORY OF THE LIFE OF[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]PROFESSOR JOHN ROY ROBERT SEARL (1932-)[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]See Also The John Searl Story in PDF Format[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]*



*The craft pictured here are Inverse Gravity Vehicles (IGVs), of which 41 prototypes were built, and one large version was constructed, the DEMO-1, in 1968. The smaller craft were the P series IGVs, approximately 11 feet in diameter and weighing a few tonnes. DEMO-1 was 21 feet in diameter and weighed 11 tonnes. You can see it flying here below...* 




 *[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]* 
*Inside each of these IGVs there is a powerful 3-ring SEG which provides levity to the craft through a combination of magnetic, electrostatic and flywheel effects, many of which I freely admit are beyond my comprehension.* *The iron element in the SEG "plate" (the big ring) is magnetized with a combined DC and AC magnetizing sequence which causes many poles to form all over the surface of the iron, in a wave like pattern corresponding to the AC frequency used. The iron element is then combined with the others (which are NOT involved in the magnetizing process) in a process called sintering - pushing them together under pressure. The same is done for the smaller magnets, or "rollers", except that each roller consists of eight stacked segments held together by the magnetic field. When you have twelve roller stacks and a correctly magnetized plate, and place the rollers on the plate as below, something truly amazing happens.* 
*[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]* 



*[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]* 
*There are only ten rollers in the picture for safety reasons, as in a full set, the rollers will accelerate to 250km/h around the plate! This incredible feat is due to the instability of having an AC sine imprint on the plate and a cosine print on the rollers - instability created as the fields conflict causes the rollers to orbit the plate. They are held down by the magnetic field and thrown out by the centrifugal forces, so the rollers do not actually touch the plate when in motion. Thus, friction is virtually non-existent, and the high electrostatic charge accumulated by the SEG soon ionises all the nearby air and pushes it totally away from the SEG, enveloping it in an intense vacuum. High voltage flashover thus becomes impossible, and the potentials created by the generator can reach monstrous levels. *



*Unlike any other form of electrical technology, the presence of electron flow throught the generator actually cools it, reducing the resistance. This is due to free electrons being pulled out of the air and the resulting energy deficit causing the air to cool. As one places a greater and greater load on the SEG's induction coils (fitted so that the rollers pass through them to produce high-frequency AC), the rollers accelerate to accomodate the added energy drain, more power is pulled from the air, and the temperature lowers even further. A critical point is eventually reached. At 4 degrees Kelvin, the SEG superconducts and totally loses all electrical resistance. At this point, it levitates, completely enveloped in a perfect vacuum. Without control, it will accelerate up away from the Earth and disappear off into space, never to be seen again. To control it, a powerful radio frequency emitted nearby is required. If the same RF is transmitted as the AC frequency used to magnetise the rollers, they will completely stop. This acts as an ideal control gate, preventing the loss of costly generators.* 
*[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=+2]John Thomas's Website[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+2]The American half of Searl's company[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]*



*This is a picture of a pressing apparatus used in the sintering process. The different ring-roller elements are heated and pushed together under several tonnes per square inch.* 
*[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]* *This is a picture of a completed ring, with the iron ring-elements magnetically bonded to it. Note that the ring shells are not complete yet.*



*[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]*



*A picture of the "Glass SEG", with which the effect may be demonstrated with a simpler magnet setup. (Couldn't you just imagine this in the science museum?)* 
*[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=+2]The Official Website[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+2]John R.R. Searl, based in the United Kingdom.[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]* *A picture of a 3-variant IGV shell. This one was taken quite recently I believe.*



*[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]*



*A picture of a ferrite SEG configured to produce high torque.* *[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]*



*A picture of the construction of an IGV, probably one of the P-series, not DEMO-1* *[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]*



*Another IGV construction scene. Note the 1960s car in the background* *[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]* *One more picture of IGV construction*



*[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=+2]New Website February 17, 2006[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+2]Welcome to the John Searl Solution[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]*






*[SIZE=+1]---[/SIZE]*






*[SIZE=+2]Searl-Effect Generator: Design & Manufacturing Procedure[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]

الرابط 
http://www.thelivingmoon.com/41pegasus/02files/Searl_Effect.html
الصور بالمرفقات
[/SIZE]*


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 أغسطس 2009)

http://www.keshespace.com/
http://www.keshespace.com/






Keshe Space company: *KESHE SPACE EXPORATION AND HABITATION SYSTEMS N.V. i.o* (Belgium), fully _licensed for *all *space and aero, ocean applications by Stichting The Keshe Foundation (Geleen, the Netherlands)._​ 



 





KESHE SPACE EXPLORATION AND HABITATION SYSTEMS.​


----------



## عيسى الشريف (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله سعيك 

الفضل الكبير أخي كان لله أولاً و أخراً ثم للعالم نيكولا تيسلا و الذي هو بدوره عانى الكثير من النبذ و التعتيم عن مخترعاته التي غيرت " بكل معنى الكلمة " العالم و هناك قائمة كبيرة بالعلماء الذين تجرؤا على أظهار هذا العلم وغيره من علوم الكهرباء الستاتيكية و المغناطيسية و الأنتيجرافتي " علم فقد الجاذبية " و الأوفريونتي overunity "علم طاقة الزيادة " أو ما يسمى "Surge Tech" .

من وراء هذا التعتيم :
الشركات الكبيرة و التي تحمل أسم مشهور جدا { تم الدعاية جيدا لها} و قديمة جدا و لا يمكن تقليد منتجاتها " أو بالأحرى لا يجرؤ أحد على ذلك " لانها سوف تقاضيه {تقمعه} , الشركات التي تكاذ منتجاتها موجودة في كل بلاد أو في كل بيت تقريباً . 
السبب : 
هم يمتلكون العلم , المال , الموارد , و لا تنسى { حق الأنتفاع الفكري للفكرة}
و لو أصبحت كل دول العالم كذلك لصار أختلال , وفقدوا السيطرة على مال و عقل مجموعة كبيرة جداً من الناس في العالم { طبعاً المهم مالهم , لاكن لما تملك عقلهم فأن مالهم يكون في جيبك }
هنا نأتي الي شركات الدعاية والأعلان ودورها في كل هذا { دور خطير جداً} 
فحرياً بنا نحن العرب بالتمسك بالعلم والدين الحنيف الذي به كتاب من تمسك به لن يظل أبداً , و تدارك السلاح { سلاح ذو حدين }الذي يسلطونه علينا ألا وهو العلم فهم يسوقون العلم الذي يخدمهم لنا اما الذي يضرهم { و أشدد يضرهم} فــلا ....... أخي الفاضل أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أخبرنا في القرآن بذلك " التنقل بالأطباق "
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
"لَتَرْكَبُنَّ طَبَقًا عَنْ طَبَقٍ" 
صدق الله العظيم
[سورة الانشقاق الآية 19]
طبعاً هناك تفاسير كثير لهذه الآية الكريمة ولاكن أطلب من مَن ينفي هذا التفسير , أن يكون ذى أفق أوسع فالمفسرون في ذاك الوقت فسروه على ما عندهم من علم , اليوم العلم أخذ خطوة إلى الأمام و أتسع أفق العلم قليلاً , كما أن الكثير من الأيات قام العلماء و المشايخ بتفسيرها من جديد { معجزة القرآن الكريم يصلح لأي زمان ومكان }.

نسأل الله العون و القوة لمد الأمة الأسلامية بوسائل القوة 
أقول قولي هذا و الله أعلم و أستغفر الله العلي العظيم


----------



## احمد احمدو (19 أكتوبر 2010)

كل الشكر اخى الكريم وربنا يزيدك علم انا كنت اشعر بان الاطباق الطائرة حقيقة ولاكن مكنتش قادر اتوصل للمعلومات دى كلها وللعلم انا مبتكر مبتدء ولا اعرف الانجليزية كتيرا ولاكن لا يسعنى غير انى اقول لك كل كل الشكر لكل حرف اثنيتة بموضوعك القيم جداا وان شاء الله سوف نصل مهما طال الطريق


----------



## طائرالافق (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يباركلك اخي الكريم وحقيقه اثريتنا بهذه المعلومات


----------



## مهندس موهوب (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخوي شرح جميل وغريب بعض الشيء


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكر الله لكم على هذا الموضوع القيم

ثم لا تعليق إلا

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إنا إلى الله راغبون


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (11 نوفمبر 2010)

لا حول و قوة الا بالله تخيلوا لو دعموه أو على الأقل تركوه إلى أي مدى كان يمكن أن يصل الأنسان
لا ويقولوا عنا متخلفين


----------



## aminabdulhady (29 ديسمبر 2010)

فعلا انا قرأت عن SEG-Searl Effect Generator ودهشت من هذه التقنية العالية لدرجة عدم التصديق 
أمين عبدالهادي


----------

